# What are cabachons?



## fitzman163 (Sep 28, 2005)

I saw a few articles about cabachons but still don't know what they are. Could someone fill me in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 28, 2005)

Take a look at these bottle stoppers the round stone in the top is a cabochon




<br />

<br />

<br />


----------



## BearToothWoods (Sep 28, 2005)

Cabochon is the term for any stone (precious, semi-precious, and most often those stones that do not fall in those categories) that has a rounded surface.

As opposed to faceted stones which have flat faceted sides.

So you can have a faceted emerald or an emerald cabochon.

Stones like turquoise, lapis, etc are almost always cabochoned. 

Hope this helps.

Ernie


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 28, 2005)

Ernie,

MUST it be a stone?  Did this term come from jewelers and the rest of us have "borrowed" it?  Are we using it properly when we have Polyresin or glass cabachons? Or is this incorrect?

Inquiring minds..........(are frequently confused)[:0]


----------



## vick (Sep 28, 2005)

Most define it as a stone, but I did find this definition also.

Cabachon-a shape given to stones or other materials that have a domed surface and a flat bottom. Used in many types of jewelry-making such as stone-setting or seedbead work


----------

